# Mantis



## carlos58 (Dec 17, 2010)

hello everyone
some shots to Mantis religiosa
if you want to see my gallery of macro, under each shot there are the shooting data
Macrophotography Photo Gallery by carlogalliani at pbase.com


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Dec 17, 2010)

Cool, i like the last one, looks like he's posing.


----------



## basquesteve (Dec 17, 2010)

Lovely creatures hereis one of minehttp://

​


----------



## Hack (Dec 17, 2010)

Your last pic is super.

Hack


----------



## Frequency (Dec 17, 2010)

The consistency in the quality of your images is well appreciated

Superb quality here

As mentioned, third is the best among the bests. I would say mantis is speaking here

Regards


----------



## Allen (Dec 17, 2010)

Carlos, I love this.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Dec 18, 2010)

Great series.  I really like the backlit image.  Very nice.  :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Dec 18, 2010)

I have to say I really like the second and third photos the best - yes getting up close and personal with the mantis is great, but the middle shots make such good use of the frame to get the whole insect in - from antenna tip to tail tip - often with insects the antenna tend to be a bit of a tricky part to include because of how long and yet fine they are.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Dec 18, 2010)

Praying never hurt anyone.


----------



## vinithbraj (Dec 18, 2010)

Very nice , great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## Babette (Dec 18, 2010)

I'am fan!!!


----------



## carlos58 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks everyone for comments


----------



## uhohsarah (Jan 4, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

Holy Molly the last one is awesome!


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 5, 2011)

This one is incredable! It almost appears to have personality.




carlos58 said:


>


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 5, 2011)

thanks for last comments


----------



## Thilli0207 (Jan 9, 2011)

The second is a strike! An extraordinary pose, not seen that often.

Congratulations!


----------



## 5lippy (Jan 12, 2011)

#4 is amazing. Spot on!


----------



## Undo (Jan 12, 2011)

Amazing captures!


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree completely with overread. As usual  I'm a fan of a good portrait like anyone else but I think 2 then 3 have such a nice feel to it. The back light and exposure make it worth looking at again! Well composed, Nice job.


----------



## Elite Retouching (Jan 16, 2011)

Love #4, it's a great headshot.


----------



## HeryHe (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow..love them all.. If I get to vote...no 3 is my fav.


----------



## dragsternj (Jan 19, 2011)

what is the lens being used for this ?


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 19, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eric-holmes (Jan 19, 2011)

Some serious thread jacking going on....

Great pics, OP.


----------



## darrenP (Jan 20, 2011)

I personally like the third photo :thumbup: 
Keep it up


----------



## carlos58 (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments
I used 70/180 macro nikon
I used also in the portraits extension tube kenko 20mm


----------

